# Can't access Google. Help me forums, you're my only hope!



## nickackerman (May 19, 2006)

Hi All--

Starting yesterday, I haven't been able to access Google.com or Gmail.com. I've scanned my computer with Ad-Aware, Spybot, CWShredder, Systemec's Qhosts remover, and my virus scanner, and come up with nothing. I took the liberty of making a HijackThis log, perhaps someone could help me out by looking it over?

Thanks so much!
Nick

-------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:17:14 AM, on 5/19/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\basfipm.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\[email protected]\winFAH.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
C:\Program Files\[email protected]\FahCore_78.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trillian\trillian.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bc.edu/bcinfo
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bc.edu/bcinfo
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\WINDOWS\kdx\khost.exe -all
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: [email protected] 5.03.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download web site by Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlpage.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bc.edu/bcinfo
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/luxr/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7ECD556-D6F6-4F41-8C6B-14AB246801A0} (Secure Delivery) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/video/kdx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: IntelWireless - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\LgNotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom ASF IP monitoring service v6.0.4 (BAsfIpM) - Broadcom Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basfipm.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe


----------



## nickackerman (May 19, 2006)

Just an update:

I'm accessing the internet on a wireless network in my house. I just checked another computer that connects to the network directly via cable, and it can't access google either.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!
Nick


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

what happens when you try to access google?

which browser do you use?


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

have you looked at Internet settings on the security tab and looked to see if google has been added to the re-stricted sites list?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Both those computers are connecting to the internet through the same router? If so, maybe somebody set the router to restrict access to those sites.

Try accessing http://72.14.207.99
If you get the google.com page, probably your ISP's servers are having some kind of trouble with those names.


----------



## nickackerman (May 19, 2006)

Thanks very much guys, luckily I'm only on this router for the weekend, I'll revive this thread if for some reason I can't access the sites back on a different connection, but if not, consider this case closed.


----------



## Modulated (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm actually having the same exact problem as the last guy, almost word for word. Any help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"almost word for word"

Well, if that includes "only on this router for the weekend" your troubles are over. 

If not, what happened when you tried the suggestions in posts #4 and #5? For any more help with your problem, you'll have to describe your network and computer(s). Since this is pretty much a dead thread I guess you might get away with continuing instead of starting your own.


----------



## jwinathome (Mar 9, 2007)

Start > Run > CMD > at the prompt : ipconfig /flushdns

I want to see this work for at least one person before I die.


----------

